# Ravenna Marine Mosquito Lake Open, Guaranteed $2500



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Just a Reminder to all of you that will be fishing with the Ohio Walleye Federation for our Mosquito Lake Open on April 7th ($2500 Guaranteed)*

1. Mailed entry fees must be post marked no later than 1 week prior to the event (March 31st)

2. Payments should be mailed to OWF, 2181 Overcrest St, Alliance, OH 44601

3. Payment via PayPal available at www.fishowf.com

4. Payments via PayPal must be received no later than 2-days prior to the event (April 4th by Midnight)

*Also, those who are interested in fishing the 2014 NTC!! You have to be a TWF member before this Tournament!*

View attachment 2013_Ravenna_Marine_Open_3.pdf


View attachment Join TWF.pdf



If you have any questions please call
330-608-8161 or email at [email protected]

Or visit the Web at www.fishowf.com

Thanks OWF Committee


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Just a Reminder to all of you that will be fishing with the Ohio Walleye Federation for our Mosquito Lake Open on April 7th ($2500 Guaranteed)

1. Mailed entry fees must be post marked no later than 1 week prior to the event *(April 2nd)*

2. Payments should be mailed to OWF, 2181 Overcrest St, Alliance, OH 44601

3. Payment via PayPal available at www.fishowf.com

4. Payments via PayPal must be received no later than 2-days prior to the event *(April 5th by Midnight)* 

Also, those who are interested in fishing the 2014 NTC!! You have to be a TWF member before this Tournament!


If you have any questions please call
330-608-8161 or email at [email protected]

Or visit the Web at www.fishowf.com

Thanks OWF Committee


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

*Only a couple days left for Mail in Entries!!!!* 

Still have a little time for Paypal entries!


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

*Inland Lake Q1 Ravenna Marine Mosquito Lake Open
April 7, 2013 *

$2,500 Guarentee First Place Payout!

Deadlines: Mail in April 2, 2013 PayPal April 5, 2013 Midnight


Registration Forms and Paypal can be Viewed at

www.fishowf.com


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

OWF, are you going to put up a list of team members who are in the tourny? So that those who sent in by the snail mail know that there money got there in time?? Cause as we all know, the snail mail is very unreliable. Thanks


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

*When we receive your entry, we have been sending out an email conformation to you.* 

We will have a complete list April 6th.

Thanks OWF Committee


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

Anyone need a partner for the April 7th tourney? Im new to tournament fishing and really wanna give it a try, I have all my own equipment and will split everything 50/50.... and im house broken... Anyone need a partner?


----------

